# What Ever Happened To Honesty



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 20, 2016)

A cabe member posted a picture of a Higgins carrier.I was fortunate and was first at b.i.n. When it arrived  it was not the carrier that was in picture also had no mounting legs There are 2 holes where the rivits to hold legs are there but no legsThere were 2 odd pieces of chrome that had a hole in each end(USLESS)these were supposed to be the legs THIS IS CALLED BAIT AND SWITCH. I don't know if I can post his name but if any other member wants  it p.m. me or start a conversation


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)

Sounds like it might have been a mistake. I've messed up and shipped a part to the wrong person myself.
Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Sounds like it might have been a mistake. I've messed up and shipped a part to the wrong person myself.
> Have you contacted the seller?



No mistake, he admits he switched carriers and says he was told the 2 chrome pieces were the legs he is looking for the proper legs.I would think he switched carriers because of the missing legs


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow and sorry to hear.   I'd try to work it out and not list a name.  These things don't need to get ugly in public if they don't have to.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow sounds like this person knew what he was doing and doesnt care. Gene i would send the item back if you bought it on ebay and get your money back. I hate people who do stuff like that best of luck!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)

paypal dispute


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 20, 2016)

This is the very reason that a buyer/seller forum would be beneficial. It would be the place to give kudos to those that are stellar people to do business with and conversely would warn us to the ones to stay away from.

Yes there are two side to every story but If multiple people have similar experiences with a particular seller/member, then buyer beware.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow, I would like to think most CABE members are above this; bait and switch is wrong. The seller, knowing you too are a CABE member should have corrected the situation or given your $$$$ back period . Personally, I would want to know who this is........if it walks like a duck

Todd


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 20, 2016)

This happened to me too. I bought a bike and it came with less parts. I contacted the seller and he said he sold the pedals and forgot to take new pictures of the bike and he was sorry. I asked him for some pedals so I can ride the damn bike and he said, yeah, send me $100 more dollars. I told him to F OFF!


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 20, 2016)

All bad deals/sellers should be outed, why let anybody skate?


----------



## tech549 (Mar 20, 2016)

how in the world would you think you could get away with a move like that?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 20, 2016)

the problem is distance.anybody that tried a stunt like that in person would be aching for a good ass whippin.it comes back to the internet and people thinking nothing can or will be done.
I say put the name out there and maybe this person will clean up their act,or get out of the business.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 20, 2016)

Same seller did the same thing to me. Bought a Schwinn seat and when it came was not the seat pictured. "Oh I grabbed a pic off the net"  Of course the seat sent was not anywhere near the condition of the seat pictured.   Will never buy anything from him again.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 20, 2016)

Why isn't the username posted? Or pm'd


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 20, 2016)

Hopefully the seller see this and does the right thing.  I'd definitely start a Paypal dispute.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 20, 2016)

If a CABE member did this, he shouldn't be allowed here anymore, in my opinion. And his identity should be revealed before he sticks it to another member. Why let him benefit from continued membership. Telling us about it is one thing. Letting him get away with it is another. We can't kick him off ebay, but we can kick him out of here.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> paypal dispute



PAY-PAL NOT USED


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> A cabe member posted a picture of a Higgins carrier.I was fortunate and was first at b.i.n.




When you said "BIN" (buy it now) I thought you meant ebay transaction, but it wasn't?


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 20, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> A cabe member posted a picture of a Higgins carrier.I was fortunate and was first at b.i.n. When it arrived  it was not the carrier that was in picture also had no mounting legs




He was just showing you the potential of what the crusty part he sent you could become.

I get screwed from CABE members all the time, and I buy the parts in person, even when I don't want them, I am forced to buy.
Welcome to the club !!


----------



## higgens (Mar 21, 2016)

I pm him and asked if the hole bike or any other parts were for sale he said no it's not off the bike in the pic and was pending. I wanted it for the jet pack on the back was that their ?


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> This is the very reason that a buyer/seller forum would be beneficial. It would be the place to give kudos to those that are stellar people to do business with and conversely would warn us to the ones to stay away from.
> 
> Yes there are two side to every story but If multiple people have similar experiences with a particular seller/member, then buyer beware.




I agree. Good or bad. People need to know.


----------



## bikiba (Mar 21, 2016)

That really suck.

1. I think you should just return the piece and ask for a refund. The most you lose is the shipping. I chalk this up to "doing business" costs.

2. I agree with the guys on outing the seller. If the seller is willing to play this "game" and screw over people, they deserve to be known.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Feel free to convo me the names of these people so I can add them to my list of folks to never do business with. If you can't show a pic of the item you are selling that's a problem. I've also seen deals happen where someone either takes off or switches parts out in the midst of the transaction--that is flat wrong. If you send me a pic of a bike and we make a deal I expect to get it exactly as shown unless its stated before hand that a component or accessory isn't part of the deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Mar 21, 2016)

I accidentally shipped a wrong stem one time. The buyer waited a couple of months before letting me know about it because he was unsure how to handle the situation. I'm glad he didn't decide to go with the public outing that he was considering, but I also wish he would have contacted me immediately to rectify the issue, which was done as soon as I became aware of the problem. I still don't believe he thinks it was an honest mistake however, but there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, I think a thread of good and bad sellers/buyers is a great idea!!!! By keeping this piece of craps name silent he/she is just free to do it over and over again. I think a ISP ban would also be good for someone that so blatantly misleads someone too, who needs folks like this? Someone mentioned distance being the problem and a good ol ass whoopin....Maybe we need a "cabe hit squad"  If someone screws ya and is near another member, have someone stop by and stomp their ass, take their bike...loloololol...In all seriousness though, please PM their name I would be furious, like take a road trip to rectify mad....


----------



## tech549 (Mar 21, 2016)

are people that bad that you put your reputation out there for what 50 - 60 dollars?and once your name is out, your done, sure doesn't balance out.my name means a lot more to me than  a couple of dollars!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'd be curious to hear the other side of the story, but that member hasn't logged in since Saturday. Really wasn't too hard to figure out who it was. Strange thing is that he's a long time member, who joined 8 years ago. I did see that he has used online images instead of his own photos on for sale items before. Some, quite a few years ago. Not sure why he'd do that, bound to lead to something like this happening.

Edit: I do think it was wrong to use a picture that isn't of the actual item. But like mrg said, at least the trim and blue dot lense is in good shape. And I hope the seller works with the buyer so the buyer is satisfied.


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2016)

Its hard to deal with people like that  but at least you got the blue dot lite and housing in the deal for cheap and its worth more than the rack anyway.


----------



## higgens (Mar 22, 2016)

Man everybody buddy is tearing up this guy for selling a supper good deal on a rair expensive part if anything he got ripped off. on eBay the rack goes for 60 and jet pack goes for 150 if I got it I would be a happy camper and send the guy a extra 100 buck so I'm not ripping him off. I pm new owner I would pay him more for it and he don't want to sell ? Just cry like a little girl


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2016)

If you are selling something, you must show pictures of the actual item being sold from all angles.
Especially the areas that have issues.
That shouldn't even be in question.
To use a file photo is deception. Plain and simple.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2016)

Some people examine pictures and scan text, some examine text and scan pictures.
Knowing this I've found it best to:

Show only what is included and nothing that isn't.
Always use pictures of the actual item that's for sale.
Take clear pictures of everything: the good and the not-so- good.
Note everything in the text as well as showing it in the pictures.
Pictures of a dent, bend, or break w/o text description opens the door to a discrepancy.
The online seller should be the eyes and hands for the buyer who can't be there in person to examine what's for sale.
If there's an issue contact the seller promptly and with courtesy, we all make mistakes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2016)

Sell-Trade Rules updated: pictures of actual item are required. 
If you notice any "stock" or "stand-in" pictures please use the "Report" button, thanks!


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 22, 2016)

a post in that thread that the pic posted was there's and prolly not the rack for sale


----------



## Intense One (Mar 22, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> This happened to me too. I bought a bike and it came with less parts. I contacted the seller and he said he sold the pedals and forgot to take new pictures of the bike and he was sorry. I asked him for some pedals so I can ride the damn bike and he said, yeah, send me $100 more dollars. I told him to F OFF!



Good response, Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2016)

Thats all I had to say to it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2016)

I knew a guy who used to list fully restored cars on ebay. The problem with this guy is that he would list a picture of a car he built 5 years ago and start an auction. He would have the car in the shop getting painted and not even assembled while the auction ran its course. When the auction ended he would hopefully have the car done, completed for delivery. I told him to stop doing that crap and get your head straight. He never listened to me and the Ebay commisioner banned him for life when he listed another vehicle that was the same make model but different year and VIN number. He was off by one year and the owner reported him. Honesty is the best policy. Dont be a dumbass have some class.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 22, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> a post in that thread that the pic posted was there's and prolly not the rack for sale




Always a good rule of thumb to walk away when someone posts this about an item that you are thinking about buying:
"Considering this is a picture that I took in my driveway of my old Jetflow, I hope the buyer doesn't have any surprises headed his way."

This deal was DOA.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/higging-jetflow-rear-rack-for-sale.87198/#post-547824


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2016)

Looks like Mitch is at it again. This time he is selling a Tornado that is not his, and a member here has it for sale on eBay. Mitch stole the picture, posted it here and said he has it for sale. No questions asked, someone needs the boot!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1961-schwinn-skipper-value.32372/#post-578884


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> PAY-PAL NOT USED



first mistake - paypal is buyer's fraud insurance


----------



## rocketman (May 30, 2016)

Been on the receiving end of a small swindle here on the CABE, but the great out weigh the "piss heads" on this site. Cases like yours aren't always an everyday happening, but also remember the power of the pen!


----------

